# Thanks a lot buddy



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Went fishing at fort Pickens this morning and not thinking too much of it I unloaded and just left my cart at the beach instead of walking it back to my truck. Well coming back in I didn't see it . Thanks to some asshole I now don't have a cart. But I do have to say thank you for the guy that help me carry my kayak to my truck. I hope whoever stole it trips over it in their yard and breaks their neck

Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Man nothing makes me madder than a thief! Sorry you lost your cart to one of the FRIGGEN JERKS!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I appreciate it. Yeah well it was a homemade cart but still. It just really amazes me what some people do.

Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

That sucks. never leave anything unsecure unless you dont want it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that but the question is...how did you do?! I hit my home turf today and it was BEAUTIFUL out there. Probably the prettiest day weather and water wise Ive had in a couple months. The bite however was a bit slow only managed two trophy ARS for KW. I had to leave just as soon as they were biting too.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you were actually inside of Pickens, you might want to check with the ranger station. Chance they picked it up trash or abandoned and took it to the dumpster.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*At least report a theft to the rangers. *


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

Pretty messed up.


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey coaltrain, check with the folks at the park. I thought I had mine stolen a couple of years ago but a volunteer picked it up as trash. I ask someone who works there and they were able to locate it and return it to me. Mine was homade also.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I hate that for ya man. I did the same thing at the beach in perdido one morning. Leaned my cart against a pole near some dunes. When I got done fishing and came back I saw a guy walk up and pick it up and start walking off with it. He didn't get very far with it before my yelling got his attention. He said he thought it was trash left over from the storm the previous day..Needless to say I got it back and I always take it back to my car now.

On the other hand, Anyone wanna buy a kayak cart that I found washed up on the beach near pickens today:thumbup:? Just kidding man but MY cart is actually for sale


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> If you were actually inside of Pickens, you might want to check with the ranger station. Chance they picked it up trash or abandoned and took it to the dumpster.


good idea.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

No cart needed. 25' to the water.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Well I didnt catch crap but man it was the nicest day out there since last summer I think . I looked and looked for 3 barges in never found it. I think I may have been close to the new bridge rubble that's around there though. Lots and lots of fish on the finder but the 2 that I caught were small I'm thinking they were some kind of bait. They were about 8 inches long and I noticed ones mouth on the inside was orange and had little teeth. I was going to check at the ranger station but I had an appointment to get to. Do they have a phone number?

Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

You will have to call the local HQ at (850) 932-9654.
The phone numbers at the gatehouses, etc. in the parks are guarded secrets.

This theft would be a good reminder to add your phone number someplace hidden.
And put something unique on it you can see from afar like special stripes or decals, etc. And then take a picture of it.
Same for expensive fishing poles and other gear.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not justifying it but I got to ask, why do you assume it was stolen? If you went all the way to 3 Barges and left the cart on the beach and somebody walks up to the beach and no one is anywhere to be seen, what are they to think? 
Not much different than if you left a pair of sunglasses on the beach and someone walks up later and no one is to be seen.

Yea, I would probably turn them in to the ranger station so if lost someone could possibly reclaim them, but you never checked and are calling someone a thief.

I also gotta say leaving anything on the beach when you will not be in view is not very smart.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Randy M said:


> I also gotta say leaving anything on the beach when you will not be in view is not very smart.


Yea I know after chilling out and thinking about it it really is my fault. Screw it. The only problem is I cant replace it right now. I will have to pull a Jason and launch over the seawall or drag it. Oh well live and learn just glad i didnt leave a chair or a cooler I couldnt carry with ne.

Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Coaltrain, Was that you at the three barges where a 20 ft Wellcraft with a Diver was anchored close to you when you were fishing? If so that was me I did get a few Flounder and there were a lot of Spade fish that were blacking the fish finder out also a lot of bait was still in the water. I saw one monster shark and a couple other 5 or 6 footers. If you ever see me again just come over and say hi. I have no problem with fisherman fishing the same public spots together with divers after all that's what those public spots were put down for. Sorry to hear about your cart being removed and ruining such a beautiful day.
Ron,


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes that was me. I was going to say something to you because I wasent sure if I was getting too close to you. Yea that was the most fish I have ever seen on my fishfinder what structure was that that you were diving? That stupid MBT dive site kml didnt show anything there. Maybe thats why I also didnt find the barges.I may try again this afternoon.

Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

sealark said:


> Coaltrain, Was that you at the three barges where a 20 ft Wellcraft with a Diver was anchored close to you when you were fishing? If so that was me I did get a few Flounder and there were a lot of Spade fish that were blacking the fish finder out also a lot of bait was still in the water. I saw one monster shark and a couple other 5 or 6 footers. If you ever see me again just come over and say hi. I have no problem with fisherman fishing the same public spots together with divers after all that's what those public spots were put down for. Sorry to hear about your cart being removed and ruining such a beautiful day.
> Ron,


Hey Ron with all of your years under/on the water for you to say "monster" shark it had to be huge. How big was it? Would love to hear about some of you adventures!!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

COALTRAIN said:


> Yes that was me. I was going to say something to you because I wasent sure if I was getting too close to you. Yea that was the most fish I have ever seen on my fishfinder what structure was that that you were diving? That stupid MBT dive site kml didnt show anything there. Maybe thats why I also didnt find the barges.I may try again this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


Hey,dont worry about getting to close to me or anyone on public spots. That was the north end of the 3 barges. Look on Turpins site for correct gps #s. There is new rubble all around the 3 barges. MBTs numbers are off mainley because they are old converted from loran #s. That big shark was at least 3 ft. Wide and 10 ft long. Not a bull and no not a nurse. I just dont know what kind. Weather permitting I might just be back there tomorrow.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info Lark. I was tring to keep track where that area was. I should be able to find it again. Its a lot west of where MBT put it. Also I hope everyone is as nice as you seem to be out there. I can just see someone freaking out for fishing too close to them. I do understand private #'s though.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

sealark said:


> Hey,dont worry about getting to close to me or anyone on public spots. That was the north end of the 3 barges. Look on Turpins site for correct gps #s. There is new rubble all around the 3 barges. MBTs numbers are off mainley because they are old converted from loran #s. That big shark was at least 3 ft. Wide and 10 ft long. Not a bull and no not a nurse. I just dont know what kind. Weather permitting I might just be back there tomorrow.


Sealark could you post turpins website cause I googled it an couldn't find anything! I'm looking to get some accurate public numbers for when I start offshore fishing.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Check for public #'s for Pcola. I have the pdf but I was tring to use MBT kml. Its way off. Still tring to get a good gps app on my phone to locate #'s. Thanks Sealark for helping me find at least the barges. Had to yak toward his boat. I felt a little bad about it but still it helped.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.escambiajobs.com/Bureaus/CommunityServices/documents/20120222ArtificialreefMASTERlist.pdf


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks marmidor!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

No problem man I hope it helps! Good luck and sty safe out there.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

and this link gives you ten pdf maps of the locations to go along with the list posted by marmidor.

http://www.myescambia.com//community/artificial-reefs


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I made my own KML Reef list with all the close to shore numbers for the kayakers/divers. I can't guarantee accuracy because I used the public numbers in Google Earth to look them up and mark them. But if anyone wants them just PM me with an email and I will email the file to put in a KML program or google earth to you. PS I use KMLZ to earth app on my phone for the file.


----------



## AngelaBarber (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty messed up.
http://www.ifisho.com/index.php?do=/forum/


----------

